# Info needed Controlling boost.



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rb26

My car its 1.32 bar, at around 4000rpm, If i wanted it to spike at 1.4 bar midrange and tail of to 1.32 top end. How would i go about this??

How i control boost at a given rpm? Ecu? boost controllers?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

you could fit a Apexi avcr boost controller or similar. but i'd be more inclined to take it to a good mapper.
what spec is the engine?
what ecu is in at the moment?

tib


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

hks pro, carnt remember full name of it, not sure how good it is either.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

EVC VI can for sure, You need a boost controller that does duty vs rpm control. I think the one of the gizzmo models does it too and of course the avcr.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does the hks f con pro??


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

What turbos do you have?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

T28 ,7 that make sense?


----------

